# What exactly is Temp 1, Temp 2, in the Speed fan app?



## Drastik

Im confused to what these are since it doesnt display its names. I guess all hw systems are different, but how am i suppose to know which readings are for which componant.

for example

temp 1 is 39c
temp 2 is 65c
temp 3 is 53c
hd0 is 40c


----------



## linkin

I know that Temp1 is your processor, and that HD0 is your hard drive but other than that, i'm clueless. They could be system fans or GPU fans for all i know.


----------

